
Probability and Statistics Cookbook [pdf] - sytelus
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~tdw/files/cookbook-en.pdf
======
melling
There’s a lot of great material to learn statistics on the Internet. I have
several resources on a github repo:

[https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/tree/master/s...](https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/tree/master/statistics)

I did a little write-up on my blog:

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/30/learning-
probability...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2017/12/30/learning-probability-
and-statistics/)

------
Qworg
Web link to page: [http://statistics.zone](http://statistics.zone)

~~~
SingAlong
Thank you ~!

[P.S.A] This might not matter a lot, but just incase: The PDF link on this
website links to a 2017 version (vs 2011 version on the parent thread).

------
tw1010
A lot of these "formulas" become way easier to understand once you've derived
them yourself (a few times), just as a heads up. Memorizing mathematics, if
you care about taking it seriously for the long term, should be done at a
minimum.

~~~
tnecniv
For sure, but a cheat sheet can still be useful. For example, the I find
matrix cookbook very useful when I don't feel like rederiving derivatives of
nontrivial linear algebra expressions.

------
jakeinspace
And where was this 10 days ago in time for my probability exam, may I ask???

~~~
extrememacaroni
A google away, with the term being "probability cheatsheet". There are
cheatsheets out there for many subjects.

